# Fall season



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Is anyone heading out for fall season? I plan on busting a flock here in a few weeks. I prefer the fall season over spring. I know I am one of the few but I started out as a little boy fallowing my dad after fall flocks. Fall time has always been something special in my heart.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

walter if you dont mind, i'd love to shadow you on a trip if possible? i'd like to see what its like


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I already had plans for just such a trip with you.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

that'd be awesome! i see turkeys all the time when up in michigan and stuff... you can almost walk right up to em. but im sure it will be MUCH different


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I plan on heading out this fall,last fall I got my 1st turkey, I really havn t seen any flocks this year back behind my house so Iam not sure what to expect.


----------

